# Mods on X-trail?



## viruz019 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm planning on adding some punch to my 2001 T30 X-trail 2.5.

currently no mod at all yet..but had 2 things in mind to put in..

1) Replace spark plugs to NGK Iridium ix 
2) Fit in Ultra Racing strut bars

apart from this what else should i fit in? hmm


----------

